# FOSSOMAX and Stomache problem



## 17527 (Mar 30, 2005)

anyone taking fossomax. I have been for 8 mths now and my gassiness, and cramping not good. Any have suggestions. I tend toward Irritable Bowel- but this is really making things worse. I do have to take this for my osteoporosis. Help


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Jerry:I, too, had problems with Fosamax and with Actonel. Last summer, my physician recommended and I tried a medicine, Zometa, that is administered once a year by an IV drip (takes about 15 minutes). I won't be able to get a repeat bone marrow density test again until this November because it takes about one year to really see any improvement.Since I was diagnosed with Osteopororis, I started taking Calcium and exercising and was able to improve my bone density. Now I'm hopeful that the Zometa, Calcium supplements and exercise will get me a lot closer to the normal range on bone density.


----------



## 22321 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had problems with Fosimax and Actinel too. They both made my IBS flare up along with acid reflux. I also have quite advanced osteoporosis and it seems like everything that helps it bothers the IBS. My gastroenterologist even had me stop Calcium and Fiber for a while to see if my lastest IBS flare up was caused by them. I'm trying to get calcium from food now and am taking only 600mg of Caltrate a day. I'm on Myacalcin nasal spray which doesn't bother the IBS but haven't had a follow-up bone density test to see if it's helping. The doctor has threatened to put me on a once a day self injection called Forteo if I haven't improved. I'm hoping a patch will come along. Good luck


----------

